
The Ethical Dilemma Facing Silicon Valley’s Next Generation - johnny313
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2019/2/6/18212421/stanford-students-tech-backlash-silicon-valley-next-generation?src=longreads
======
thundergolfer
> “If you actually care about making communication technologies compatible
> with democracy, then the place to be is at one of the companies that
> actually has the problems,” he says. “Not working at the big places that
> could actually solve it does not make things better.”

It would interesting to know how a Google employee would fair advocating for
Google to pay more tax. Besides the China Search Engine thing it's what would
make me most uncomfortable as an engineer there.

As it was recently said by Ritter Bregman, "taxes, taxes, taxes, and the rest
is all bullshit in my opinion."

This article covers _a lot_ of ground, but basically no where does it mention
the students grappling with the really big issues with big tech companies:
antitrust and corporate taxes.

